# Pet Peeves/Gross Stuff?



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Okay, I tried finding a thread on pet peeves, but all I found was one on pet peeves involving riding. So, sorry if there is already a thread like this  So, this thread is pretty much just where you put your biggest (or smallest) pet peeves. And since some of my pet peeves are stuff that i find absoutely disgusting, I'll add that too 

- When you are in a large, empty room and someone sits RIGHT next to you.
- Chewing loudly/with your mouth open. 
- When you ask someone not to do something, nicely, and they keep on doing it.

And stuff I find gross.. Not a whole lot, actually
- Feet. I HATE feet, they are so so so gross! LOL
- Rotten, wet, dirty, smelly or expired food. Totally gross, so bad I can't even stand doing the dishes XD

So those are the things that I find gross, along with my pet peeves  What are yours?


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

My biggest pet peeve is spelling and grammar errors lol yes, I make them too, but when it's obviously not a mistake it just bothers me and I have to correct it lol spelling Nazi!!!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Also, you know the material part on backpacks that you can adjust the straps from? Or seat belt material? Putting that between my teeth and pulling it through fast. Good god I'm cringing just thinking of that feeling!!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

redape49 said:


> Also, you know the material part on backpacks that you can adjust the straps from? Or seat belt material? Putting that between my teeth and pulling it through fast. Good god I'm cringing just thinking of that feeling!!


Thanks for making me cringe from that description. I hate you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

katbalu said:


> Thanks for making me cringe from that description. I hate you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL you don't like it either huh?


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

No. Now Everytime I put a seatbelt on, I shall curse you...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Ahh hate that feeling!! LOL!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

-When people chew with their mouth open, talk with food in their mouth or smack gum. 

-I absolutely cannot stand when someone reads over my shoulder. That one is likely to result in a backhand  

-Slow drivers. At least go the speed limit. I am a speeder & a faithful follower of "9 you're fine, 10 you're mine." The last time I got pulled over, I thought great I'm getting a ticket. Cop gets to the car and it's was one of my lesson parents...he asked what time his daughter's next lesson was. (mom usually brought her) 

-Tailgaters. If my daughter isn't in the vehicle, I will tap my brakes as a warning once, keep at it, I'll slam on them. 

-Interrupting a conversation. Wait your turn!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

katbalu said:


> No. Now Everytime I put a seatbelt on, I shall curse you...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol you might sound a lil crazy cursing "redape!"


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

- People (my housemate in particular) not replacing the toilet paper roll in my house. I mean, the toilet rolls are kept on a shelf above the toilet and there's a bin next to the toilet. It doesn't take that much effort! 

- Tailgaters, slow drivers, people who don't indicate and just other drivers who regularly break traffic rules in general. I may have only been legally driving for three years, but at least I follow the road rules. 

- People who don't respect other people's fears. 


As for things that gross me out...

- I don't cope with blood at all. 

-I also don't cope with watching anyone hurt their hands or backs. It freaks me out completely.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Pet peeves

Assuming things... urgh (Yes I do it too sometimes and always kick my own butt later)
People that ask what's wrong JUST to get some gossip
When people hover behind you (reading over shoulder)
When people talk REALLY REALLY LOUD on their phones or in person
When people leave little quantities of food or drink left in their packaging...

Man I could go on, but I'll spare you the rant 

As for gross, I think when people don't wash their hands.. just not cool.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Tailgaters!

MHFQ you would HATE it here. The town in live in is so small our police dept. is all volunteers... so power-hungry idjits that only get to write speeding tickets (all the *real* police work is subbed out to the Sheriff's Dept.) so they write tickets if you go TWO miles over the limit. The one moron pulled me over and claimed I was going ONE mile over the limit (and got really mad when he was told he couldn't write me a ticket!). They've even gone so far as to put in a new stop sign..... 10ft behind the only stop sign in town. Only purpose is so they can write tickets to people who don't realize you have to stop at BOTH signs! So no speeding for me.... /sigh 

Oh and morons on tractors who drive down the MIDDLE of the two lane highway just so you can't pass them. Rural highway has no shoulders, just two narrow lanes and they will literally drive smack in the middle of the two lanes just so they can laugh at you being stuck behind them going 10mph.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Smacking/chewing loudly. I think bad, bad thoughts when I hear people smack.

Slow drivers. I frequent Route 66 going west. There are a lot of hills and my poor little truck can't go fast enough for the highway nor does it hold speed over hills. Therefore, I use the hills to try to get up and over faster. If you're going 40, I'm not slowing down. Get. Out. Of. My. Way. -.-


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> When people talk REALLY REALLY LOUD on their phones or in person


UGH! I hate that so much! It also really irks me when you're having a conversation with a group of friends and one answers the phone and proceeds to have an entire conversation while the rest of us just stand their awkwardly. It's like far out, either politely excuse youself and walk away or quickly answer the phone, explain you can't talk and then call back later. It's even more irritating when someone actually calls someone to have a conversation while with a group of friends. My old friend used to call her boyfriend while hanging out with us girls and she'd have a conversation with him and then would up us for talking while she was on the phone. -eyeroll-


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ellygraceee said:


> It's like far out, either politely excuse youself and walk away or quickly answer the phone, explain you can't talk and then call back later. It's even more irritating when someone actually calls someone to have a conversation while with a group of friends.


Agreed..... or they text when you're hanging with them and they don't even try to keep up a conversation. That just makes me get up and walk away. Can't deal with people being rude without losing my temper.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

People eating REALLY disgustingly.. Shut your mouth.. no i DO NOT want to see the puree that you are making with your food, nor do i want to hear you eat outlouad and hear the sounds of your mouth...

PLEASE PLEASE do not wash my riding gloves mum.. they are the only thing in our house, that has the devine horse smell..


And lastly... DONT leave off milk in the fridge..so when i have my brekky i drink some and feel like im eating really thick yogurt -.-

One thing that peeves my mum is when people drive slowly...she puts up her finger, swears then drives REALLY slow infront of them.. in ..her campervan xD


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

People that can't keep track of what has been said in a conversation. It drives me crazy.

Oh, and unattended ill-behaved children. Ugh.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I cannot handle feet. They make me want to hurl. People walking around barefoot, putting their barefeet on the table or heaven forbid, sit next to me on the coach and have their bare feet touching my leg. It makes me feel physically ill. 
DONT touch your feet, DONT pick your toenails, DONT wiggle your toes and PLEASE, oh PLEASE WASH YOUR GOD DAMNED FEET!!!! Yellow, curling, thick toenails with black dirt and big cracks....yuck, yuck yuck yuck yuck. No fancy inventions needed to torture me, just put a foot in front of me and I'll tell you everything you need to know, just don't touch me with it!!!!!

Another tailgating hater. Tail gate me and as others above have said, I'll tap my breaks once, and if you don't get off my backside I'll slam them hard. If you rear end me it's your fault and I need a new car anyway, my insurance is more than my car is worth  Win-win situation. 
Oh, and if you come flying up behind me in peak hour traffic on a double lane road. I'll go out of my way to sidle up to the car next to me and sit there until we reach the intersection, so you can't get past. Serves you right for driving like an idiot and tailgating. 

And we can't forget the delightful citizens who see you coming with a horse float on the back, and make the bright spark decision to pull out and get in front of you, when you're less than 10m from the intersection. At which point you are forced to slam on the breaks with a 500kg animal and 1tonne trailer on the back, and hope like hell that you haven't just killed your horse! 

Food/clothes shopping - you're standing by a shelf, looking at a product. Some creep wants to look at the same thing, rather than standing back to wait politely, or find something else to look at until you're finish, they lean over the top of you. Often resulting in having a breast squashed into the side of my face (yes, I am that short) or in the case of a man, having their junk rubbing up against your back. 


People that don't wear deoderant/have a shower. Seriously. It's cheap, and it's easy. If I can get up at 6am, feed horses, come home, shower, change, hair, face and SHOCK HORROR apply deoderant, you certainly can as well! Body odour is possibly the most offensive smell in the human range of smell. It is putrid, it makes me want to gag. It is nearly on par with feet, in fact, in my 'travels' I have found that foul feet tend to go hand in hand with foul body odour. Please, I don't want to smell your powerfully pungent pits!!!!

People that come to speak to me at work, I'm speaking with them for 10 minutes, trying to assist them in a fairly complicated matter. They tell me it's urgent, then their mobile phone rings, so they wave a hand at me, say 'just a minute' and answer it. This, is **** rude. Don't do it!!!!!


Phew, I think thats about all of my pet peeves out in the open now  If anyone feels the need to destroy me, you now have all the information on how to go about it!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Chewing loudly or with your mouth open. It actual makes me want to cause harm to whoever is doing it, my friend will do it just to annoy me and it's nearly ruined our friendship once. I ask her not to and she looks me dead in the eyes and opens her mouth wider. I could hit her. I have. It annoys me to the point where when I have kids and if they do it and won't stop...I would take the food from them until they promised they would eat in civilized manner. For heavens sake even horses chew with their mouth closed!
This one relates to the last one. When people do things JUST to annoy you after you've asked them to stop (these things annoy me on their own hut together....I can't stand it) I was teaching a vaulting class at camp with a girl who's is MORTIFIED of spiders, there were some on the window behind us and she did her best to ignore them but you could feel the discomfort and fear rolling off her. One of the kids who was paticularly annoying ( he was lucky I couldn't smack him) decoded it was an cool idea to point out the spiders and how many there were, at this point the girl was on the verge of a full blown panic attack, I aske shim to stop, he didn't I told him to stop, he didn't finally after me practically shouting he stopped. But that entire group....were horrible listeners and poorly behaved, they never got to vault on an actual horse because the other wrangler and I spent do much off the block calming them down.....now I'm ranting...sorry. 
As for stuff that grosses me out, there's not much but the stuff that does REALLY does. Dirty dishwater, not any other dirty water just dish water, I can scoop out hay that's Beene soaking in water buckets for hours with my bare hands, no problem. I'm ok with gloves on though...guess cause the waters not touching ME.
Dog poop. COW POOP, seriously ew.
Bad smells. They make me gag. However manure and other "stinky" barn smells...not a problem.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Delfina said:


> Tailgaters!
> 
> MHFQ you would HATE it here. The town in live in is so small our police dept. is all volunteers... so power-hungry idjits that only get to write speeding tickets (all the *real* police work is subbed out to the Sheriff's Dept.) so they write tickets if you go TWO miles over the limit. The one moron pulled me over and claimed I was going ONE mile over the limit (and got really mad when he was told he couldn't write me a ticket!). They've even gone so far as to put in a new stop sign..... 10ft behind the only stop sign in town. Only purpose is so they can write tickets to people who don't realize you have to stop at BOTH signs! So no speeding for me.... /sigh


Oh man...I'd probably fund the police department :lol: The only time I've gotten a ticket here was in my boat for one of the darn lights that went out on the way back to the dock.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

> I cannot handle feet. They make me want to hurl. People walking around barefoot, putting their barefeet on the table or heaven forbid, sit next to me on the coach and have their bare feet touching my leg. It makes me feel physically ill.
> Don't touch your feet, don't pick your toenails, don't wiggle your toes and PLEASE, oh PLEASE WASH YOUR GOD DAMNED FEET!!!! Yellow, curling, thick toenails with black dirt and big cracks....yuck, yuck yuck yuck yuck. No fancy inventions needed to torture me, just put a foot in front of me and I'll tell you everything you need to know, just don't touch me with it!!!!!


 
OMG I thought I was the only one. Feet make me gag..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

redape49 said:


> Also, you know the material part on backpacks that you can adjust the straps from? Or seat belt material? Putting that between my teeth and pulling it through fast. Good god I'm cringing just thinking of that feeling!!


My only question is WHY you even thought to do that? I'm not in the habit of chomping down on nonedible materials. :rofl:

As has been already mentioned, spelling and grammar are big with me, and people who write or speak as if they've been lobotomized grate on my last nerve.

The one thing that makes me really see red though, is making fun of another person for what they look like. Really? What the hell, are we all in junior high school? Just remember, _nobody_ stays young, thin, and beautiful forever. _ Everyone_ gets old, and if you live long enough, you'll be wrinkly and out of shape someday, too. Besides, there's nothing uglier than a physically attractive person with a crappy personality.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I have to admit that the seeming overwhelming dislike for feet makes me happy. Feet do not bother me (clean, ordinary feet, that is), its just I always feel that others were blessed w prettier feet than I. And, I never wear sandles/flip flops in public b/c I feel that "luxury" is reserved for people w super cute feet. So, its _great_ that some people hate them all...I don't feel so deprived!!!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

My general lack of patience is a pet peeve of mine. I continue to work on it. Otherwise I just go with the flow. Life is too short. Whatever someone else is doing, I should have the patience to act/ignore appropriately. Doesn't mean that I will choose to be your friend if my patience is continually pressed. I just choose to spend my time with those that don't annoy me. Otherwise I'm like live and let live! Happy go lucky I guess. Probably due to my 5:00 cocktails that are my usual routine.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Missy May said:


> People that can't keep track of what has been said in a conversation. It drives me crazy.
> 
> Oh, and unattended ill-behaved children. Ugh.


I LOVE unattended I'll-behaved children! All they need is a puppy and a redbull! For some reason though, their parents pay way more attention to them after they realize what could happen in their absence. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

EAR WAX! It's totally unnecessary! GET A Q-TIP!
(Especially parents who dont clean their children's ears!)

"Someone" telling me how to do my job. Hello! I have a degree and 15 years of experience. I think I know what I'm doing!

People who make excuses for EVERYTHING! Get over yourself and take care of business.
Waaaahhh, such n such happened to you, guess what? There are a million other people with the same problems/history or worse. Git on with yourself!

People (adults) who gripe about the smallest ailments.
Oh, you got a gas bubble? You gonna die? No!
Oh, you bumped your elbow? You gonna die? No!
Oh, you pulled a tiny little muscle? You gonna die? No!
Do I care about your tiny little boo boo? No!
Unless your gonna die, or it's really serious, I don't care!

End rant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> EAR WAX! It's totally unnecessary! GET A Q-TIP!
> (Especially parents who dont clean their children's ears!)
> 
> "Someone" telling me how to do my job. Hello! I have a degree and 15 years of experience. I think I know what I'm doing!
> ...


You must work in the medical field lol


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I am surprised no one else has brought this up... Maybe I am that weird...

The wooden chop sticks or Popsicle sticks, rubbing on your lips or teeth on the way out of your mouth. OMG I am getting a little gaggy now.

Mustaches. Especially the ones my fiance grows for "No-Shave-November" where he can put the ends of the hairs in his mouth *Gags*.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

aldebono said:


> i am surprised no one else has brought this up... Maybe i am that weird...
> 
> The wooden chop sticks or popsicle sticks, rubbing on your lips or teeth on the way out of your mouth. Omg i am getting a little gaggy now.
> 
> Mustaches. Especially the ones my fiance grows for "no-shave-november" where he can put the ends of the hairs in his mouth *gags*.


omg yes that too. Uuugh!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have many, but what SR mentioned on people making fun of others for their looks reminded me of a situation a few months ago.

I was in a small store and two employees were (unprofessionally) chatting. One says, straight out, "Ha! I love making fun of ugly people."

:shock:

I was so furious I had to leave before I went up and smacked him in the nose.

Hateful people..... I just don't understand them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh noo, working in health care is not for me! I'm a hermit artist!

Carpet. I can't stand my house to have carpet! I once debated a family member
on wheather or not to install some in an income property... She said hardwood floors are disgusting because you can see the dirt!!!!!!!! 
Gives me the heebie jeebies!

Hamper piler oners, non openious lidus.
Why? Why? Why? Then when you run out of underware because I refuse to pick it up off the floor, you get mad? Tough.

People who KNOW you don't wear shoes in the house but disregard the rule.
Rude. I think they do it to watch me squirm... LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

In my profession, I have to deal with a lot of things that most people would find repulsive but there is one thing I find hard to deal with and it's the smell of someone who refuses to wash. I mean a smell so bad that you can literally smell someone's BO and smelly butt from the hallway. I feel there is no excuse for this lack of personal hygiene when the person is fully capable of walking down the hall and taking a shower. I makes me crazy. Bring on the Javex baths. Yuck!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Styrofoam squicks me out. I hate the feel of it, and if it rubs together and makes those squeaking noises? Total heebie jeebies and goose bumps! Blech!!! :shock: :-x


----------



## SunsettersGirl (May 23, 2012)

my brother not flusing the toilet when he is done with it. it is so nasty!!! i hate it


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Pet peeves:
- chewing noises, usually made worse by people who can't keep they're mouth shut 
- 'slang' typing and bad grammer
- People who talk during a TV show
- People who talk over others, or talk loudly regardless of others conversations 
- people who suddenly stop when walking in front of you

gross stuff:

-crumbs. specifically the variety that accumulates between the couch cushions and in the seams of your car seat. 

- Wet hair on the floor. This more or less stems from the fact that ( without my glasses) I cannot see what's on the floor. lol so hair, especially in pool locker rooms or in the shower, just grosses me out!

- Wet dishes and wet food - i can't even comprehend how people manage to wash dishes without gloves, even with gloves the left over food creeps me out


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, I am w flygap...carpet, ick.

Here is one that _really_ gets under my skin...I ask hubby to go to the store on his way home and get a few items which I clearly itemize. He returns w some massively overpriced breakfast cake buns, and out of season fruits (again, massively overpriced) that he is proud of b/c they are "healthy". Can I get a witness?!!!! For heaven sakes!!! I could just spit!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

OH!!! AND, people that get a cup of coffee when the coffee maker is less than a third finished making the full pot whereby making the entire rest of the coffee so weak that it is best described as colored water, not coffee. Could people just stop doing that all together!?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

SpiritLifter said:


> My general lack of patience is a pet peeve of mine. I continue to work on it. Otherwise I just go with the flow. Life is too short.


Very true, and a horse is good for your patience :lol: especially ones that rather tap dance than stand lol!



katbalu said:


> I LOVE unattended I'll-behaved children! All they need is a puppy and a redbull! For some reason though, their parents pay way more attention to them after they realize what could happen in their absence. LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


**** you're amazing.. the other day we had a little backyard firepit lit and the unattended kids were setting sticks on fire and running around :-o talk about dangerous! They were so freaky about it too.. complete mini-pyromaniacs.. 



aldebono said:


> Popsicle sticks, rubbing on your lips or teeth on the way out of your mouth. OMG I am getting a little gaggy now.
> 
> Mustaches. Especially the ones my fiance grows for "No-Shave-November" where he can put the ends of the hairs in his mouth *Gags*.


Yeah I'm with you... I cannot eat those popsicles.. my poor mouth hates that texture  makes me super cringe.. same with apples. I gag when I eat an apple because of the texture. But hey, they're good for ya :?


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> People (adults) who gripe about the smallest ailments.
> Oh, you got a gas bubble? You gonna die? No!
> Oh, you bumped your elbow? You gonna die? No!
> Oh, you pulled a tiny little muscle? You gonna die? No!
> ...


Ugh, yes! My housemate does that. She sprained her ankle around 6 months ago and is still complaining and limping. I'm like "Yup, I've done -lists various continuing medical problems from falling off horses- and YOU think you have problems. Puh-leaze! If I don't complain, then you most certainly don't have to" 

I've discovered a few more as well... 
- Relying on people for lifts everywhere. I've gotten to the point where either they pay me for fuel money or they get a license. My "friend" actually said to me that she "won't" ask people for lifts because she "feels bad". It makes me rage as she often calls me at 2am demanding that I pick her up, but she doesn't feel bad relying on me because it's "just" me. :evil:

- Just anything to do with my car. Anyone who really annoys me while I'm driving immediately get dropped off wherever I am, no matter how far we are from our location.

- People who try to talk to me about stupid little things (like how the cat was SOOO cute five seconds ago because she made a face that she's made 50billion times before) when I clearly don't want to be distracted. If I have my eyes glued to the computer, earphones in, fingers typing furiously, then I'm doing assignments and I don't want to talk!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Tailgaiters (I do random 'brake checks')

People who don't signal when driving

People who pass me while driving when I'm going the speed limit, but apparently the speed limit is too slow for them.

Bad spelling/grammar


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

HOMG People SNIFFING continously... sitting next to one now -.- HELP ME!!! -gets hand ready to slap....-


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Kayty said:


> And we can't forget the delightful citizens who see you coming with a horse float on the back, and make the bright spark decision to pull out and get in front of you, when you're less than 10m from the intersection. At which point you are forced to slam on the breaks with a 500kg animal and 1tonne trailer on the back, and hope like hell that you haven't just killed your horse!


 Reminds me of the Pollard incident recently....God, that was awful. Three of their best horses dead because of some idiot who had to turn in front of the trailer.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

sommsama09 said:


> HOMG People SNIFFING continously... sitting next to one now -.- HELP ME!!! -gets hand ready to slap....-


Oo good. Im glad im not the only one. People sniffling drives me crazy!!!! Also i hate it when people drum their fingers on a table or some other surface


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

YES The tapping AND CLICKY PENS... -click click click- My math teacher was doing this.. i swear that was the hardest lesson..got almost no work done o.o I bought a clicky pen > Just waiting till my math lesson and the KABOOM How'Ja Like it xD


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

People who ask for help on something then tell you you're wrong over and over again..Well sorry, you asked..

Dogs and cats licking noises.. Oh my God!! I will DIE if I have to listen to that for more than like 10 seconds.

Wild heathen children..Period.. There should be a leash law for this at horse shows.

People who drink a soda and leave it half full because it isn't cold anymore..and get another one..

People who leave dishes in the sink.

Stupid people.. 

Unappreciated sarcasm..

People who want to shorten everything in a text message and then get mad when you can't tell what "I n offc, bk n 45. sld gt lnch 2mrw. ily! ttyl!" No, just no.. 

People leaving wet clothes in the washing machine, and dry clothes in the dryer.. That is laziness..Get your **** clothes out of the machines..

Wrinkly clothes in the business place.

Women in public showing off their bra straps wearing a tank top.. Nooo, fix that please!

Women who don't wear a belt so every time they sit or bend over I have to see "Sexy" or "Juicy" written across the back of their underwear..IF there is even enough material to have a word written across it.

Little dogs..

disrespectful people..people interrupting..People who cut in line at the grocery store.. ***** please, you SAW me. I was next..

Why I have to take a drug text to have a job, but people can live off of MY money with their food stamps with no drug testing.. 

People who don't clean up after themselves..

People who leave water on the bathroom floor after they get out of the shower.

People who steal my socks.

People who borrow my horse stuff..and *twitch twitch* people who MOVE my horse things around without telling me..then I have to search for it..and the bit that was on the bridle isn't there...and the bridle has a different bit on it.. Oh my..I will cut someone over that..

When people's pants are too short..

Power cords that won't reach a desired area.

When a light bulb blows and people are too lazy to change it..

People who are too lazy to change the toilet paper roll when it runs out.

LOL I better stop now..The list goes on and on..


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

DrumRunner said:


> People who ask for help on something then tell you you're wrong over and over again..Well sorry, you asked..
> 
> Dogs and cats licking noises.. Oh my God!! I will DIE if I have to listen to that for more than like 10 seconds.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha lets be friends DR - we have increadibly similar peeves, I was nodding in agreement to all of those. 

Urgh, little dogs - if you're going to get a tiny dog, you might as well get a cat.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol We can definitely be friends if we have the same pet peeves, then we won't have to worry about each other doing those things..I agree, there's no use for little yappy dogs..


----------

